# Echo Stick Edger



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Customer brought me this edger for repair.It has a zama carb RB K70A.I bought a rebuilt kit to overhaul the carb.I went to the zama website to the breakdown parts of the carb.My question is how do you take the black plastic plug out to remove the main jet for cleaning.It is flush with the carb.and has no way to pull the plug out with poking a hole in the plastic plug.I appreciate your help.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I looked at the IPL of that carb. They show a star next to the 3rd item in the parts list, and call it "Plug Kit, Jet" with no part number. You'll have to try and clean it without removing the jet, or replace the carburetor.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

paulr44 yes I clean the carb. twice.It will idle fine all the time.With WOT it will bog down and other times it will run fine at WOT.I thought maybe it may have some varnish in the main jet.I put a new carb. kit in it new needle screen and diaphrams.

Jerry


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jerry, not trying to be condescending or anything, but did you change the fuel line and filter? It's easy to assume something is okay if it looks ok. (Next time you do a carb. rebuild that's green inside, let the line dry and look inside - if the carb. is green inside, the line and filter are probably too). Will fuel squirt out of the carb. feed line if pulled off? If there's no CC vacuum leaks present, sounds like your correct that the main jet being restricted is the culprit. You may be able to clear it with a major vacuum increase. I do this sometimes: remove the a/filt. Run the unit at the max RPM you can (trim line down on weedwhackers, could have helper block off pipe on blower), while revved up, close off intake tight with thumb till it stalls. This dramatically increases the vacuum in the main jet area to well above what it would normally be exposed to. It may pull the obstruction through. Then again, it may just make your finger wet. Good luck...
Paul


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

paulr44,I took the fuel assembly out of the gas tank,and took the little clips off the gas filter and used some spray carb. cleaner and sprayed through the fuel lines and the fuel filter but did not replace them.Yes fuel will squirt out of the carb. feed line.I'm not clear on what you mean by CC vacuum leaks present,or when you put your thumb on the intake until in stalls.Do you mean the intake where the fuel line and filter connects to the carb.The carb. and the fuel lines look great no cracks and no green bild up.Sorry still learning these little carbs.

Jerry


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

While it is running, spray/dribble some carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and other mating surfaces, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

geogrubb, I did that found no air leaks so far going to try it again.

Jerry


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

geogrubb, I check the carb. mounting gasket again,and found a leak under the carb.I replaced the gasket,now the edger runs great.Thanks again.

Jerry


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

jsouth said:


> geogrubb, I check the carb. mounting gasket again,and found a leak under the carb.I replaced the gasket,now the edger runs great.Thanks again.
> 
> Jerry


Success is a wonderful sound. Have a good one. Geo


----------

